

Would your home kitchen pass a health inspection? - ww520
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100903/ap_on_he_me/us_med_dirty_kitchens

======
Mz
Excerpt (and there is not much more to it, really):

 _What's more, experts don't believe the study is representative of all
households, because people who are more interested and conscientious about
food safety are more likely to take the quiz.

"You'll miss a big population who don't have home computers or just really
don't care" about the cleanliness of their kitchens, said Martin Bucknavage, a
food safety specialist with Penn State University's Department of Food
Science.

A more comprehensive look would probably find that an even smaller percentage
of home kitchens would do well in a restaurant inspection, he suggested._

